# IT salary negotiation



## beard_lad

I am negotiating a work contract with a German company in a medium-size German town (200-300 K inhabitants). I will be using Python at work and have about 4 years of work experience in IT.

I wonder where I can find information about German salary levels. Does anyone know? Or if you work in IT, perhaps you can recommend an approximate range so I know where to start.

Thanks in advance


----------



## James3214

There is a site that shows what current IT staff get and there was one for Python. Python is very much in demand so I would say don't settle for any less than 60k! 

Python Web Entwickler Gehalt 53.200 € in Branche Software ID 2107369


----------



## daggerhead

Any thoughts about the average salary range experienced technical consultants or solution architects profile ? in a city like munich or stuttgart ?


----------



## beard_lad

@James, thanks for your link. I wish that I could do the same, but I need 5 posts  . I will try to find more links.


----------



## beard_lad

daggerhead said:


> Any thoughts about the average salary range experienced technical consultants or solution architects profile ? in a city like munich or stuttgart ?


I have links that show national wage levels, not regional data. I will post those links soon enough.


----------



## beard_lad

Larger cities and larger firms imply a higher salary.


----------



## beard_lad

One more post before publishing links.


----------



## beard_lad

James3214 said:


> There is a site that shows what current IT staff get and there was one for Python. Python is very much in demand so I would say don't settle for any less than 60k!
> 
> Python Web Entwickler Gehalt 53.200 â‚¬ in Branche Software ID 2107369


I want to get an approximate salary range correct, so that I know what to aim for when negotiating my pay. If starting at far too high a level, they might look down on me. But because I am an outsider, they will probably be forgiving with that.

I obtain quite different numbers depending on where I look. First I got these two plots in the link below. It says that, in the IT sector, starting salaries (median) is ~43K E/y and experienced (>2 years experience) engineers, get a median wage of ~60K E/y.

Alles zum Thema Gehalt für Ingenieure - ingenieurkarriere.de

There are links beneath the plots where you can find tables of detailed information. The tables confirm the starting salaries (42,940 E/y), while the median wage of experienced IT programmers is different (49,298 E/y). There must be a typo in the latter, either in the table or in the plot.

Einstiegsgehälter für Ingenieure 2013
Gehälter für Ingenieure 2013

It says here, that starting salaries are 41K E/y, lower for small companies and higher for larger companies. After 3 and 5 years, the average wage is 50K and 60K E/y respectively. 

Programmierer Gehalt | Infos zum Verdienst

60 K is the target then. I should be lying about 10% too high according to the top comment in the link below. Maybe that I should start negotiations with about 65K E/y.

hiring process - Is the advice "Don't state your target salary" for new jobs applicable for engineers on the German job market? - The Workplace Stack Exchange


----------



## mahesh113

Hello,
What are the job prospects in Shell scripting and C++ in Berlin / Munich?
Please reply.


----------

